# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2015 às 01:47)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> *2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos*
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2015 às 18:39)

Teremos um bom fim-de-semana, bem soalheiro e quentinho!






Temos aqui uma pequena mudança de cenário





Vamos ter ventos moderados a fortes nos próximos dias graças às isóbaras do AA chocarem com a de uma baixa pressão.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Mar 2015 às 23:12)

Grande calor que aí vem...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Mar 2015 às 23:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Grande calor que aí vem...



Valham-nos as mínimas, que são relativamente aceitáveis!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2015 às 23:57)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Grande calor que aí vem...


Calmem que ainda falta juntar mais 20ºC a isso para ser calor a valer


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2015 às 20:12)

*#PortugalNoMeio *






Isto pode causar a passagem de muitas frentes perdidas no território, podemos ter chuva em Março


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Mar 2015 às 20:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *#PortugalNoMeio *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinceramente acredito que poderá alterar-se com o início da primavera, pois coincida com a lua nova, as marés vivas no equinócio e com uma subida das temperaturas da superfície do mar, podem ser factores para alimentar a instabilidade na Península Ibérica.


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Mar 2015 às 21:33)

http://gyazo.com/216d41628da4b8afa912803ecfebd44f

http://gyazo.com/f4d85eccc62468d8a66a340c83fa13b7

O accuweather esta a prever a mesma coisa 
apesar de nao ser muito fiavel

Como é que eu insiro imagens aqui?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2015 às 22:25)

Segundo o GFS, até dia 19 de Março não vejo nenhuma precipitação no sul. Se o GFS diz esfola, o ECM diz mata e a previsão mensal do IPMA é a prova disso. 

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 02 mar. a 29 mar. 2015*

*Temperatura acima e precipitação abaixo do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 02/03 a 08/03, de 09/03 a 15/03, de 16/03 a 22/03 e apenas para as regiões centro e sul, na semana de 23/03 a 29/03.

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, em toda a faixa interior do território, nas semana de 02/03 a 08/03, de 09/03 a 15/03, de 16/03 a 22/03 e de 23/03 a 29/03.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mar 2015 às 00:38)

Segundo GFS ,na madrugada/Manhã de quinta-feira vão haver zonas, com rajadas de vento ordem 65-80km/h de Este/ENE.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2015 às 00:46)

Nada que por aqui não se observe com frequência, talvez seja um pouco mais forte então.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mar 2015 às 12:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Segundo GFS ,na madrugada/Manhã de quinta-feira vão haver zonas, com rajadas de vento ordem 65-80km/h de Este/ENE.



Apraz-me registar isso.
Preciso que a erva e a relva sequem um bocado para começar a tratar destas (uma mais do que outra ) e este vento será excelente para isso.

Já não penso o mesmo para as zonas mais a sul do território, pelo que este vento será uma aumentar da perda de humidade dos solos, alguns dos quais já um pouco secos depois de semanas sem precipitação.
Pelo que observo dos GFS, teremos a entrada de algum ar vindo do norte de África para o fim de semana\início da próxima semana. Realmente as temperaturas tendem a aumentar um pouco até perto dos 25ºC no Alentejo e depois baixar novamente para os 18-20ºC devido à entrada de alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2015 às 19:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Segundo GFS ,na madrugada/Manhã de quinta-feira vão haver zonas, com rajadas de vento ordem 65-80km/h de Este/ENE.


É do choque entre o AA e a depressão a sul, as isóbaras vão estar muito próximas criando essa instabilidade do vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2015 às 19:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sinceramente acredito que poderá alterar-se com o início da primavera, pois coincida com a lua nova, as marés vivas no equinócio e com uma subida das temperaturas da superfície do mar, podem ser factores para alimentar a instabilidade na Península Ibérica.


Sim, pelos GFS já está tudo muito mexido, o AA anda a passear pela Europa e deixa aberto várias depressões para entrar no país. Além disso as temperaturas vão descer, somos capazes de ter chuva ainda antes do eclipse solar - dia 20.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mar 2015 às 20:23)

Deixo aqui uma previsão , esta mais em cima do acontecimento







A zona leste de Évora será a mais atingida, olhando para o mapa acima..


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mar 2015 às 12:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sim, pelos GFS já está tudo muito mexido, o AA anda a passear pela Europa e deixa aberto várias depressões para entrar no país. Além disso as temperaturas vão descer, somos capazes de ter chuva ainda antes do eclipse solar - dia 20.



Quer seja pela entrada dalguma depressão pelo enfraquecimento do AA, quer pelo aquecimento da Península e o desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens em dias de mais calor no início da primavera, decerto teremos novidades nos próximos dias.
Nos mapas de previsão dos últimos dias, já várias vezes surge a descida da pressão no interior da Península e o surgimento de uma depressão com possível instabilidade nas camadas elevadas da atmosfera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2015 às 00:49)

Bem voltou tudo ao mesmo, AA na Europa e depressões longe. Portugal está praticamente na zona de nem baixa pressão nem alta pressão uma área de isóbaras gigante! Não vejo uma gota de chuva em todas as saídas do GFS... 

Esta semana parece que voltámos ao ínicio de Janeiro...







Anomalia da Temperatura... Desta vez não é apenas a península Ibérica, a Europa Central também nos acompanha.






Bem como nas temperaturas...

A Parte Sul da Europa - no Mediterrâneo - parece que se encontram em cima de uma depressão infinita, tenho acompanho os modelos há semanas e está muito dificil sair dali. Não podem ter queixa de frio e chuva...


----------



## Fernando Costa (6 Mar 2015 às 11:11)

Será que este tempo que tem feito em Portugal e na Europa não é influência do fenómeno "El Nino"??


----------



## Firefigther (6 Mar 2015 às 12:13)

Segundo A NOAA o fenomeno "El Ninô" chegou. 

*NOAA: Elusive El Niño arrives*

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2015/20150305-noaa-advisory-elnino-arrives.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Mar 2015 às 15:42)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/noticias/2015/SemanaSanta_2015_Web.pdf

Deparei-me com este estudo de Nuestros Hermanos e achei interessante partilhar convosco. É claro que dizem que este estudo e as conclusões não podem ser usadas como uma previsão para a Semana Santa (29 março/6 abril), mas sinceramente o timing do mesmo só pode induzir as pessoas em erro e não duvido que haja jornalistas que o usem para previsões arrojadas, tipo as previsões de natal siberiano do Correio da Manhã para o ano passado ...


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 17:03)

Novamente atingidos os 100 hPa de gradiente de pressão depressão/anticiclone:





Segundo a run das 12h do GFS, o anticiclone vai mudar-se para a Escandinávia a partir de dia 14 e fortalecer-se até aos 1050 hPa. Muito bom sinal para os Açores e, posteriormente, para o continente e talvez Madeira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2015 às 22:04)

Vamos todos à praia! 


















E voltamos ao abrir das janelas, andar de manga curta, gelados, etc. Este "Inverno" é tanto 8 como 80, estou para ver como vai ser a análise final.
10 dias seguidos de céu limpo e >20ºC. Amplitudes térmicas grandes, como sempre em Março. Vento fraco a moderado.


Enquanto isso a segunda quinzena de Março está no segredo dos Deuses, existem muitos cenários mas este em particular tem se vindo a repetir...









Monstruosidade de anticiclone na Escandinávia, eles não se vão queixar de bom tempo! Agora cá para nós a transição para a Primavera pode ser com muitas frentes, depressão foi desviada da sua normalidade para o oceano atlântico. Imagino a ondulação que vai atingir Portugal!

Enquanto isso a "depressão de Santa Engrácia" continua no Mediterrâneo, imagino que os países estejam mais que saturados de chuva...


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 22:36)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Será que este tempo que tem feito em Portugal e na Europa não é influência do fenómeno "El Nino"??



"El Niño" tem estado ausente desde 2009-2010. Mas considero que tem sido um fenómeno de aquecimento das águas, do Atlântico ocidental, a par de arrefecimento central e oriental, que contribuiu para o posicionamento anormal do anticiclone dos Açores e para o desvio sistemático das depressões para uma trajectória mais a norte.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 23:47)

Parece que no próximo fim-de-semana, 14-15, inaugura-se prematuramente a época de trovoadas de primavera, a começar pela região interior norte. Leitura possível da run das 18h de hoje do GFS.

E no segundo painel uma situação de sonho a partir de 17/18, aquilo que estivemos à espera todo o inverno. É melhor não dizer mais nada.


----------



## Stinger (7 Mar 2015 às 02:50)

De muita chuva e vento ??


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mar 2015 às 10:58)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que no próximo fim-de-semana, 14-15, inaugura-se prematuramente a época de trovoadas de primavera, a começar pela região interior norte. Leitura possível da run das 18h de hoje do GFS.
> 
> E no segundo painel uma situação de sonho a partir de 17/18, aquilo que estivemos à espera todo o inverno. É melhor não dizer mais nada.



O aquecimento prematuro da Península Ibérica com este calor fora de época é propício à evolução vertical e ao surgimento de trovoadas mais ou menos fortes. 
Algures li há uns anos que a Península funciona como um pequeno continente, dada a sua forma, a sua morfologia e o choque entre os climas atlântico e mediterrânico


----------



## Fernando Costa (7 Mar 2015 às 18:43)

Somente em jeito de curiosidade. Este foi o 7 de Março mais quente desde 1997. Ano esse em que também tivemos o famoso "El nino".


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2015 às 19:21)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Somente em jeito de curiosidade. Este foi o 7 de Março mais quente desde 1997. Ano esse em que também tivemos o famoso "El nino".



Nesta altura prevê-se que o "El Niño" seja fraco e dure pouco, mas realmente o fenómeno costuma desarranjar o tempo por cá.
Este inverno no entanto teve, na minha opinião, outro fenómeno semelhante relacionado mas no Atlântico ocidental e que continua:
http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2015/images/1680v1_20150305-ElNino_arrives_1200.jpg


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2015 às 19:33)

Continua a ser modelado CAPE interessante para o próximo fim de semana, com aguaceiros e possivelmente trovoadas no interior norte e centro:
















Embora já tenha estado modelado com mais intensidade. A esta distância ainda é muito volátil a previsão.
Seria depois na terça-feira a seguir, 17, que chegaria a primeira frente seguida de outra no dia do eclipse.


----------



## james (8 Mar 2015 às 12:43)

Embora ainda a grande distancia e tendo em conta a incerteza a médio - longo prazo que tem havido nos modelos , quer o gfs quer o ECM  começam a modelar a possibilidade de , a partir do dia 16 ,  o tempo ficar mais frio e com alguma chuva .

Pode ser que tenhamos uma segunda metade de marco mais fria e chuvosa .


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2015 às 15:48)

StormRic disse:


> Continua a ser modelado CAPE interessante para o próximo fim de semana, com aguaceiros e possivelmente trovoadas no interior norte e centro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que esse eclipse não seja tapado, tiravam-me a felicidade toda!


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2015 às 17:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Espero que esse eclipse não seja tapado, tiravam-me a felicidade toda!



Na run das 6h de hoje desapareceu toda a instabilidade do próximo fim-de-semana, nada de precipitação nem de CAPE.
Para o dia do eclipse a frente está agora mais atrasada o que significa que o céu poderá estar coberto de nuvens altas, cirrus e cirrostratus. Pode ser visível o sol e até ajuda a filtrar a luz.





Continuam as previsões de precipitação a serem goradas à medida que se aproximam as datas. Sistematicamente parece haver factores que os modelos não estão a ter em conta e que só se revelam  a curto prazo. As falhas da previsão têm sido este inverno sempre para o lado da secura.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2015 às 01:41)

Run das 18h confirma dissipação das frentes e instalação do anticiclone novemente sobre os Açores estendendo-se até ao continente. SECA pura e simples. Se ainda houver dúvidas e outras perspectivas é agora altura de as pôr aqui.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2015 às 08:44)

StormRic disse:


> Run das 18h confirma dissipação das frentes e instalação do anticiclone novemente sobre os Açores estendendo-se até ao continente. SECA pura e simples. Se ainda houver dúvidas e outras perspectivas é agora altura de as pôr aqui.



Penso  que ainda é um pouco cedo para falar a partir da 2º quinzena de Março, os modelos andam voláteis a muitos dias, tanto é "futurologia" o AA como frentes/depressões  a esta distância, o GFS mostra por exemplo isto :






ECMWF:






GEM:






Nada "garantido" como é obvio..


----------



## james (9 Mar 2015 às 11:48)

Snifa disse:


> Penso  que ainda é um pouco cedo para falar a partir da 2º quinzena de Março, os modelos andam voláteis a muitos dias, tanto é "futurologia" o AA como frentes/depressões  a esta distância, o GFS mostra por exemplo isto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

O " ECM "  , que pessoalmente gosto mais a longo prazo , continua a insistir numa possível mudança a partir do dia 16 .  Penso que é prematuro falar muito a longo prazo . Lá por existir um padrão que tem sido dominante , não significa que seja eterno , a qualquer momento pode mudar . Aqui no Norte , por exemplo , em 2012 , após um terrível ciclo de padrão dominante seco , que durou todo o inverno , tivemos um mês de abril extraordináriamente chuvoso , com a passagem de sucessivas ondulações frontais .


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2015 às 19:49)

Parece que a depressão vai ficar pelas latitudes do Reino Unido...
Resultado: Mais uma semana sem chuva apesar das temperaturas baixarem ligeiramente










AA continua a marcar o território 
Depressão do mediterrâneo continua mas vai desvanecendo 
Anticiclone bem poderoso no norte

Tenho uma certa dúvida sobre esse depressão no mediterrâneo, se está a causar um bloqueio a Portugal ou não


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Mar 2015 às 20:19)

Alguma previsão para dia 20?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Mar 2015 às 20:21)

celia salta disse:


> Alguma previsão para dia 20?



A 11 dias de distância...?


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Mar 2015 às 21:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A 11 dias de distância...?



Pelo menos já há-de de haver uma tendência...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2015 às 00:43)

celia salta disse:


> Pelo menos já há-de de haver uma tendência...


Como eu disse noutro post, os ultimos dias de Março estão nos segredos dos Deuses, é lotaria basicamente


----------



## Zapiao (10 Mar 2015 às 03:26)

E ainda faltam 20 dias para Abril.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2015 às 12:07)

É cada vez mais consistente entre os modelos a alteração do padrão a partir da próxima semana com o regresso da chuva e tempo mais frio.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2015 às 15:22)

AndréFrade disse:


> É cada vez mais consistente entre os modelos a alteração do padrão a partir da próxima semana com o regresso da chuva e tempo mais frio.



E já no fim da simulação uma bela frente, vamos ver, pode ser que a 2º quinzena seja mais animada e activa em termos de chuvas 

Pelo menos dá para alegrar as vistas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2015 às 16:46)

Previsão do GFS para terça da próxima semana , coloca uma baixa pressão a descer em latitude , que entra a NW de Portugal e segue para SE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sendo previsto aguaceiros com possíveis  trovoadas:


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2015 às 20:29)

celia salta disse:


> Pelo menos já há-de de haver uma tendência...



Uma corrente de noroeste no respectivo bordo do anticiclone centrado nos Açores trará muita nebulosidade e possibilidade de aguaceiros:


----------



## Zapiao (10 Mar 2015 às 22:53)

Lá se vai o eclipse


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2015 às 23:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Previsão do GFS para terça da próxima semana , coloca uma baixa pressão a descer em latitude , que entra a NW de Portugal e segue para SE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tipicas alterações da chegada da Primavera


----------



## Fernando Costa (10 Mar 2015 às 23:01)

Zapiao disse:


> Lá se vai o eclipse



Não me digas, que o eclipse vai ser tapado. Por um lado é bom, ficará mais escuro. Por outro lado é muito mau, já que não permitirá a observação direta do dito cujo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2015 às 23:05)

A situação já mudou, vamos ter uma depressão a descer mas agora o GFS está a implica-lá mais para a o centro da Europa














Vai passar rés-vés campo de ourique em Portugal... mas a chuva não escapa entre 17-21 Março 
Obviamente que temperaturas descem durante pelo menos 5 dias


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2015 às 23:38)

Não estejam já muito expectantes porque não vai chover nada de jeito


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 06:09)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Não me digas, que o eclipse vai ser tapado. Por um lado é bom, ficará mais escuro. Por outro lado é muito mau, já que não permitirá a observação direta do dito cujo.



Na run das 0h de hoje, às 222h só está previsto um anticiclone em posição típica de verão, centrado nos Açores e em crista sobre a península iIbérica.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 06:13)

Agora vejam só a diferença entre a run das 18h e a das 0h, para dia 20:

Run das 18h









Run das 0h










A anomalia negativa das SST na zona atlântica oriental "seca" as frentes e "atrai" as altas pressões:




Carta da primeira semana de Março.


Será coincidência que esta distribuição de temperaturas superficiais oceânicas já dure desde Dezembro?
Assim que isto mudar teremos chuva em abundância.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2015 às 12:40)

A pouca chuva prevista para a semana aos poucos vai sendo toda retirada, é o que vejo! é mais um mês perdido em definitivo.


----------



## rubenpires93 (11 Mar 2015 às 13:02)

StormRic disse:


> Agora vejam só a diferença entre a run das 18h e a das 0h, para dia 20:
> 
> Run das 18h
> 
> ...


Não é coincidência de facto, mas aguardemos mais uns dias que irá haver mudanças mas penso que mais significativas para Abril e talvez no términuo deste mês. As SST vão começar aquecer e já existem alguns dados que vislumbram alterações de padrão. Agora uma coisa é certa não adianta modelos porque estes nesta altura a +96hrs flipam.
Curioso é mesmo a grande anomalia + SST na costa w (oriental) EUA e a circulação do globo ..


----------



## Norther (11 Mar 2015 às 23:54)

O GFS insiste nos aguaceiros para terça feira e com cotas de neve engraçadas.
Que venha chuva que ja estou farto de regar as culturas que tenho na quinta....


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2015 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

parece cada vez mais certo o regresso da chuva e até neve nas terras altas 

GFS:


















Depois do dia 17/03 o ECMWF parece melhor mais a longo prazo pois coloca uma cut off a SW que se poderia traduzir em bastante instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas mais ou menos "generalizados" 

Tudo ainda muito incerto:


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2015 às 16:15)

Boas,
Na run das 6H do GFS está prevista uma depressão a descer e entrar na península ibérica por WNW / NW . Potente Anticiclone na Escandinávia que atinge 1054mb segunda-feira.










Está assim prevista chuva ainda que pouca..




E algum CAPE




E também neve nas terras altas, principalmente na serra da estrela.




O IPMA já coloca neve para as penhas douradas







Depois mais para a frente , um núcleo de baixas pressões continua a leste de Portugal:





O AA da Escandinávia vai enfraquecendo ,  deixando lugar a uma depressão bem cavada no centro da Europa


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2015 às 16:39)

Snifa disse:


> Depois do dia 17/03 o ECMWF parece melhor mais a longo prazo pois coloca uma cut off a SW que se poderia traduzir em bastante instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas mais ou menos "generalizados"
> 
> Tudo ainda muito incerto:





Joaopaulo disse:


> E algum CAPE



Com flutuações as previsões têm sempre tocado na existência de CAPE, vamos inaugurar as trovoadas da época?
Mesmo assim e estando apenas a 120h de distância, estou descrente do reforço da depressão de dia 17 ao aproximar-se da península, penso que vai suceder o contrário devido às águas frias junto à costa. Só confio até às 96h.
Interessante realmente a oscilação da previsão das situações do dia 17 e do dia 20 em diante ao longo das sucessivas _runs_. Na run das 12h do GFS já não há entrada de norte para a península Ibérica novamente, repõe-se a crista anticiclónica que é mais típica de verão.
Desgraçadamente para as ilhas é a constatação da permanência do anticiclone centrado sobre os Açores após a passagem da frente de 14/15.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2015 às 17:18)

StormRic disse:


> Com flutuações as previsões têm sempre tocado na existência de CAPE, vamos inaugurar as trovoadas da época?
> Mesmo assim e estando apenas a 120h de distância, estou descrente do reforço da depressão de dia 17 ao aproximar-se da península, penso que vai suceder o contrário devido às águas frias junto à costa. Só confio até às 96h.
> Interessante realmente a oscilação da previsão das situações do dia 17 e do dia 20 em diante ao longo das sucessivas _runs_. Na run das 12h do GFS já não há entrada de norte para a península Ibérica novamente, repõe-se a crista anticiclónica que é mais típica de verão.
> Desgraçadamente para as ilhas é a constatação da permanência do anticiclone centrado sobre os Açores após a passagem da frente de 14/15.



Realmente não sei se vamos inaugurar a época das trovoadas , pois já a semana passada estava nas previsões movimento vertical e trovoadas para este sábado/domingo mas foram retirando esse cenário ...
Temos que esperar para ver, deixo aqui a run das 12h GFS, que insiste em Cape interessante bastante distribuído !











Temos que ver o índices de humidade no ar, pois influenciam e muito formação de trovoadas


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2015 às 17:44)

Trovoada ou calor ? Está tudo em aberto para depois do possível evento do início da próxima semana. Nesta saída o 2º painel do GFS apostou no tempo mais quente com a ISO 16 sobre parte do território. No entanto falta muito tempo, fica a curiosidade. Veremos


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2015 às 19:50)

Continuo a dizer, pela 3ª vez, que a próxima semana está completamente no segredo dos Deuses  Já nem sei para o que me ei de virar


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2015 às 19:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> Trovoada ou calor ? Está tudo em aberto para depois do possível evento do início da próxima semana. Nesta saída o 2º painel do GFS apostou no tempo mais quente com a ISO 16 sobre parte do território. No entanto falta muito tempo, fica a curiosidade. Veremos


Sem dúvida nenhuma ia ser uns bons dias de Primavera-Verão, ainda por cima no fim de semana, iamos ter as praias já a encher!




Só para deixar a esperança


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2015 às 14:20)

Cada vez mais interessante :


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mar 2015 às 15:12)

Boas,
Agora perto das 15h o cenário deve ser este :





No sábado os dois núcleos de baixas pressões aproximam-se





No domingo tem tendência a seguir para NW





Daí para frente prevê-se que se forme outra cut off , que se irá localizar sobre Portugal/Espanhaa partir dia 17




Assim é prevista chuva, neve a cotas altas e talvez umas trovoadas ..vamos ver.










Neve na serra da estrela e eventualmente nas Serras de montemuro , marão e larouco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Mar 2015 às 16:02)

Segundo o AEMET: 
"DIAS 19, 20 Y 21 (JUEVES, VIERNES Y SABADO)
EXISTE UNA APRECIABLE INCERTIDUMBRE PARA ESTOS DIAS, NO
PUDIENDOSE DESCARTAR LAS PRECIPITACIONES PRACTICAMENTE EN NINGUNA
ZONA; NO OBSTANTE, LAS PRECIPITACIONES SERAN POCO PROBABLES EN EL
SUROESTE PENINSULAR Y MAS PROBABLES E INTENSAS EN EL AREA
MEDITERRANEA Y EN EL EXTREMO NORTE DE LA PENINSULA; LAS
PRECIPITACIONES PODRIAN SER EN FORMA DE NIEVE EN EL ENTORNO DE
LOS SISTEMAS MONTANOSOS DE LA PENINSULA; EN CANARIAS, LAS LLUVIAS
SERAN MAS PROBABLES EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS DE MAYOR RELIEVE,
PUDIENDO PRACTICAMENTE DESCARTARSE EN EL SUR.


RESPECTO A LAS TEMPERATURAS, DADA LA INCERTIDUMBRE EXISTENTE, NO
SE PUEDE DEFINIR UNA TENDENCIA CLARA."

Até o tempo consegue pôr os "entendidos"  significativamente incertos


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mar 2015 às 17:36)

AndréFrade disse:


> Cada vez mais interessante :


Sim pelos modelos , cada vez mais existe a probabilidade das trovoadas começarem a aparecer
Na run das 12h do GFS, para dia 20 coloca um "simpático" cape nos distritos Setúbal e Évora.






Nos meteogramas é apresentado um cape de *808J/Kg *para Évora: 





Vamos esperar para ver


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2015 às 18:10)

Ensemble GFS a 126 horas:






Média:






Operacional:






Média ECMWF: 0z






Uma deslocação da cut-off mais para sul ou Leste fará toda a diferença na instabilidade que nos atingirá ( ou não)  ainda nada está definido..


----------



## Geopower (13 Mar 2015 às 20:22)

carta sinóptica de superficie para 17 de Março.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 06:06)

No contexto da situação anómala presente, modelações a mais de 96h são futurologia. Mas dá para nos entusiasmarmos claro. 
Depois deste evento, que de 5 dias já passou para 4 ou menos, é o deserto até ao fim do mês, mas como também é "futurologia" ainda mantemos alguma esperança. Se ao menos o oceano aquecesse um pouco...


----------



## james (14 Mar 2015 às 10:07)

Bom dia , 

Agora que de aproxima o possível evento da próxima semana , a ideia que fica e que terá alguma relevância no Sul , embora dure pouco. No Norte   , a não ser que surja alguma mudanca radical , sera um autentico fiasco .


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2015 às 10:11)

Sim, neste momento pelos modelos as regiões a sul do Tejo serão as mais afectadas por este evento na 3ª feira, poderá deixar acumulados interessantes em alguns locais, esperemos que sim. vamos ver


----------



## Geopower (14 Mar 2015 às 13:01)

Boas perspectivas de chuva para 3ª feira!
Já saiu a previsão descritiva do IPMA para para 3ª feira, 17.março.2015:
"Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e
acompanhados de trovoada na região Sul.
Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante oeste no litoral
a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e nas terras altas da região Sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e descida da temperatura máxima."

Em consonância com a
nova atualização da carta sinóptica de superficie para 17 de Março:


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mar 2015 às 13:26)

Dias interessantes avizinham-se. Venha de lá a trovoada e a tão necessária chuva.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 21:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> Dias interessantes avizinham-se. Venha de lá a trovoada e a tão necessária chuva.



 agora é que tem de ser! 

Vamos lá ver se a depressão não desce demasiado em latitude e não vai tudo para a Andaluzia, como já está a ser modelado na última run.
Comparem as duas cartas nas mensagens acima, a primeira a 120h de distância colocava às 12 horas de dia 17 o centro à latitude de Aveiro; a segunda a 84h já o coloca perto de Setúbal... 
Poderá ser uma aceleração do movimento mas também uma trajectória mais a sul, aqui a crista anticiclónica que se restabelece a norte ditará o percurso à última da hora.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 22:20)

A frente é modelada mais consistentemente na última run das 18h.
Precipitações muito bem vindas para o sul, que não travam uma seca mas dão uma hipótese de sobrevivência a muitas plantações, também por serem durante a madrugada e manhã:


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mar 2015 às 22:35)

Depois vêm as tão esperadas (por uns) células com aguaceiros e trovoada. Ainda não está, no entanto, definido onde vão ser mais prováveis. Mas segundo as últimas saídas dos modelos, aposto no Centro e no Sul.


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2015 às 23:23)

StormRic disse:


> Vamos lá ver se a depressão não desce demasiado em latitude e não vai tudo para a Andaluzia, como já está a ser modelado na última run.
> Comparem as duas cartas nas mensagens acima, a primeira a 120h de distância colocava às 12 horas de dia 17 o centro à latitude de Aveiro; a segunda a 84h já o coloca perto de Setúbal...
> Poderá ser uma aceleração do movimento mas também uma trajectória mais a sul, aqui a crista anticiclónica que se restabelece a norte ditará o percurso à última da hora.



É uma depressão isolada do fluxo zonal (cutoff) e essas são sempre bastante erráticas de prever nos modelos a mais de 96/120 horas. De qualquer forma já baixámos disso e é mais que certa. Olhando para os ensembles do GFS por ex, a tendência nem parece ser a Andaluzia, parece estabelecer-se bem a Sudoeste, embora já numa fase de enfraquecimento.






E como é normal neste tipo de depressões é lotaria saber aonde há mais instabilidade e chuva. Mas a tendência é da metade sul de Portugal continental, mas sempre um bocado errática e aleatória.
De qualquer forma é de salutar uma entrada destas no início da Primavera com uma cutoff a abrir as "hostilidades" na próxima semana, afinal é isso mesmo a típica Primavera. 

Seria bom que fosse um padrão que se mantivesse algum tempo. Não podemos é esperar que a Primavera "corrija" à posteriori os "erros" do Inverno, inundando tudo de água  Geralmente quando isso (raramente) acontece também não é lá muito bom.

O Inverno foi frio e seco, nada a fazer, faz parte do nosso clima também. Tem até certa regularidade que às vezes me espanta as pessoas se surpreenderem muito com isso. Uma seca pelo menos moderada acho que é o expectável que teremos pela frente. Surpreendente acho que seria o inverso.


----------



## james (15 Mar 2015 às 20:37)

Impressionantes os valores de precipitação para Faro e o Sul em geral , segundo o GFS ,para a próxima semana . Tipicamente mediterrânico . Cut - off a antiga em perspetiva ?

Por outro lado , o Litoral Norte caminha a passos largos para um dos meses de marcos mais quentes e secos de que ha memoria .


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2015 às 20:38)

Muito boa, esta saída das 12 do GFS, a colocar bastante precipitação no Sotavento Algarvio, com fluxo de SE, tudo é possível, neste cantinho, sendo Olhão a localidade com mais precipitação quase 85 mm.  Mas, isto anda tudo muito volátil, tanto pode cair na zona, como cair na Andaluzia, mas já ontem o GFS mostrou a run das 12 com cerca de 50 mm, depois retirou. Por isso, alguma chuvinha vai cair nesta zona.


----------



## stormy (15 Mar 2015 às 22:51)

Boas..

*Para 3f espera-se o regresso da instabilidade, com possibilidade de aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas pontualmente fortes em especial no sul e sudeste do território.

Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma cut-off move-se desde NW e torna-se estacionária a oeste/sudoeste de Sines, no seio da perturbação uma massa de ar de origem polar ( T500<-25ºC) deverá aproximar-se do território.
Durante o dia de 3a, uma short wave associada á cut-off deverá afectar a região sul, com forte forçamento dinamico previsto, assim como uma aceleração do fluxo nos niveis médios e altos.

Á superficie, em resposta, uma area de advecção de humidade ( LLJ até 70km.h aos 950hpa) deverá começar a organizar-se, com fluxo de SE de origem Mediterranea e no Golfo de Cadiz a introduzir ar com dewpoint acima de 10ºC pelo litoral SW, Algarve e Baixo Alentejo.
Uma frente fria deverá avançar lentamente de oeste durante o periodo.

A entrada de humidade, o aquecimento diurno e o arrefecimento em altura deverão gerar instabilidade, com CAPE até  400-600J/Kg e TT até 55ºC, a presença de convergencia associada á frente  fria e ao LLJ  nos niveis baixos, e a ampla divergencia em altura deverão criar um ambiente favoravel á organização de varios segmentos convectivos lineares.

Valores de shear rotacional até as 15-25m/s entre os 0 e os 6km deverão ser favoraveis á organização das células em sistemas multicelulares lineares com possiveis fenomenos de training.

Após a passagem da frente fria, convecção de caracter pulsante deverá continuar a surgir em especial nas regiões proximas ao litoral sul e sudoeste.

*Há assim condições para a ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva, rajadas pontualmente severas e granizo, sendo que coloquei um nivel laranja marginal para o extremo sudeste devido não só a um overlay favoravel dos parametros termodinamicos como tambem á boa resposta por parte dos modelos, o que eleva a confiança na previsão.*


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2015 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

as previsões do IPMA até são boas, amanhã chuva generalizada mas com mais expressividade no Centro/Sul, para quarta feira  não discrimina regiões na sua previsão.

Os modelos não estão nada de especial em termos de precipitação prevista mas nestas situações  de "lotaria" podem ocorrer algumas células que descarreguem 20/30 mm numa  determinada região e a alguns km de distância só chuva fraca ou até pode nem chover, vamos ver..

IPMA:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 17.março.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes,
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada nas regiões Centro e Sul.*
Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e
nas terras altas até ao final da manhã, tornando-se gradualmente
do quadrante leste a partir do final da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no litoral e descida
da temperatura máxima nas regiões Centro e Sul.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes,
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) até ao final da
manhã, tornando-se do quadrante leste no final do dia.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
do quadrante leste a partir do final da tarde.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 2 a 3 metros, passando a ondas
de noroeste no final do dia.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 16 de março de 2015 às 6:32 UTC

Previsão para 4ª feira, 18.março.2015

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada,
em especial até ao final da tarde.*
Queda de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros, subindo gradualmente a cota
para os 1200/1400 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral a sul do
Cabo Carvoeiro.
Nas terras altas das regiões Centro e Sul o vento soprará moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante leste.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima no litoral e pequena subida no
interior.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Centro e Sul e
pequena descida na região Norte.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Sandra Correia/Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 15 de março de 2015 às 11:40 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2015 às 18:56)

Situação dos próximos dias:

- Cutoff que chega a Portugal com núcleo perto de Lisboa, cerca de 1008 hPa e ao longo do dia 17 e 18 desloca o núcleo para o sul do Algarve, já com 1010 hPa
Podemos esperar 2 frentes, uma delas mais intensa, a frente fria que chega às 05h a Lisboa e ao 12h já está a sair do território pelo Alentejo































- Já no dia 19 parece que a depressão faz um ligeiro cavamento, passando a 1004-1006 hPa, juntando-se a outra vinda do Norte de África
Algarve não se vai poder queixar de chuva!










- Depois de terça feira vêm os aguaceiros alheios e pós-frontais comuns, a rotação da depressão quase fixa no Algarve continua a alimentar chuva para o centro e sul do país ao longo dos dias. O norte pode esperar muitos poucos pingos...

- A cutoff parece persistir, a peninsula ibérica parece ficar quase isolada, sendo que, apesar de ser distante, pelo dia 22 de Março junta-se outra depressão desta vez vinda da Espanha e ainda ajudada pelo braço de outra depressão vinda do norte, isto parece o festival... 










O problema é que a chuva vai toda para Espanha, quase de certeza!


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 21:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O problema é que a chuva vai toda para Espanha, quase de certeza!



Esta frase resume muito bem as expectativas. 

Com uma "anomaliazinha" negativa mesmo na costa ocidental, não espero actividade eléctrica excepto no interior e costa sul. A situação está o inverso do que esteve no outono em que qualquer perturbação que se aproximasse produzia logo trovoadas e fenómenos extremos.
Note-se no entanto que a distribuição das temperaturas oceânicas está finalmente a evoluir e começou a aparecer uma crista positiva passando pelos Açores. Daí a última frente ter prosperado e não ter secado pelo caminho.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 22:30)

A run das 18h do GFS concentra quase toda a precipitação no dia 17 e dia 18 e nem chega à noite do segundo dia. 













Embora seja normal nesta situação formarem-se células apenas com o aquecimento diurno.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2015 às 22:38)

Os modelos, mesmo a poucas horas, existe muita indefinição, em relação, à quantidade de chuva, se numa run, diz 30 mm, na outra pode dizer 70 mm ou mais, cada run é sempre uma novidade, embora na minha opinião, o Sotavento Algarvio é quem tem mais chances de ter precipitação elevada e que pode fazer do Março, um mês chuvoso por estas bandas. Agora, se formos a ver os modelos todos, cada um indica uma situação, o Hirlam coloca mais na Andaluzia e mais no mar, nestas situações tanto pode estar uma célula no mar a descarregar, como pode estar uma célula a descarregar em terra, só mesmo em nowcasting se saberá. Mas, um aviso amarelo durante os próximos dias, não seria mau pensado pelo menos, no Algarve.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Mar 2015 às 23:14)

*A partir das 5h da madrugada desta terça-feira devido à previsão de aguaceiros que podem ser fortes, de granizo, trovoada e rajadas de vento! *


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2015 às 23:53)

O evento parece que acalmou, pelo menos para o centro. Só deve chover praticamente na terça mas é o dia todo, podemos ter acumulados "bons", isto é, razoavéis para tanto tempo sem chuva. Na quarta um ou outro chuvisco pode aparecer, muita nebulosidade e na quinta já poderemos ver céu limpo (de manhã). Isto falando em Lisboa. 

Norte do país deve ter 1mm de chuva com este evento  e o sul pode muito bem aproveitar a chuva já que para agricultura deve estar um bocado mau. 

Desde 21 de Fevereiro não chova >1mm, o que agrava bastante a seca do país, já que em Fevereiro maior parte do território encontrava-se em seca fraca, e não sei se esta chuva vai salvar o mês de Março de uma seca moderada...

As minhas expectativas para ver o eclipse subiram muito com estas saídas, CÉU LIMPOOOOOOO!!!








OH MEU DEUS, A CHUVA NO GIBRALTAR, EU VEJO ALI 80MM? O.O Isto é muito longínquo mas nunca tinha visto o GFS com 80mm
PS: Alguém me pode dar conselhos de como fotografar um eclipse, é que nunca fiz tal coisa e gostava de saber alguns aspectos, principalmente reduzir o brilho intenso do sol.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mar 2015 às 00:19)




----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2015 às 00:26)

*





"A new low will arrive to Portugal early Tuesday. Its cold front is backed by a healthy PV lobe which may trigger a linear convective system, but CAPE is rather low and barely reaches the coast before 06Z"*


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2015 às 00:34)

Às 23h, já apareceu uma célula com atividade eléctrica 
*



*


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 04:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As minhas expectativas para ver o eclipse subiram muito com estas saídas, CÉU LIMPOOOOOOO!!!



Atenção que a escala da nebulosidade começa em 50%.
Para fotografar o eclipse é preciso pôr um filtro na câmara, basicamente uns óculos escuros tal como nós precisamos. De resto velocidade ao máximo, abertura ao mínimo (>f/22), ISO ao mínimo, zoom ao máximo . E cuidado que sem filtro não se deve deixar a câmara muito tempo dirigida para o sol alto. Não olhar pelo visor óptico! Usar o écran LCD da câmara, se tiver. Uma imagem de radiografia também serve como filtro, mas não para os nossos olhos. Um vidro fumado por uma vela é um desenrasque de ultima hora, à falta de melhor.


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2015 às 10:48)

Boas..

*Para a noite de hoje e dia de amanhã espera-se que se mantenham  condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no Algarve.*

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura a cut-off deverá manter um movimento lento para SE, avançando para o Golfo de Cadiz, com ar polar ( T500 até -26ºC) nos niveis médios e altos.
Á superficie a perturbação ciclonica torna-se ocluida sobre o Golfo de Cadiz, e a circulação á superficie coloca-se em fase com a circulação de niveis altos, gerando um ambiente de shear fraco ou nulo.

A presença de ar frio em altura e a mistura de massas de ar humidas oceanicas á superficie geram perfis instaveis com até 500-800J/Kg de CAPE sobre o oceano e até 500J/Kg de CAPE de ciclo diurno sobre a região sul.

*Nestas condições, de acordo com varios modelos, deverá evoluir uma baixa convectiva de mesoescala a sul do Algarve, com bandas convectivas a afectar o Algarve sucessivamente, com risco claro de precipitação excessiva, granizo e em menor grau rajadas severas e trombas de agua.

No Baixo Alentejo, durante a noite a estabilização da baixa troposfera deverá limitar a instabilidade ao periodo diurno, sendo de esperar que surjam algumas células ou linhas convectivas durante a tarde com  risco de precipitação pontualmente excessiva e granizo.*


----------



## james (17 Mar 2015 às 12:17)

Bom dia , 

Ultima saída do GFS com muita chuva e bem distribuída para o Sul .

A seca parece que agora quer transferir - se para o Norte .


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 19:04)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Ultima saída do GFS com muita chuva e bem distribuída para o Sul .
> 
> A seca parece que agora quer transferir - se para o Norte .



O litoral Norte nunca ficará em seca este ano, já acumulou o suficiente. Já o interior sim, podia chegar a seca moderada, estando aliás já próximo dessa situação. Mas não vejo uma predominância da precipitação no Sul e uma retirada do Norte. A previsão da última run até remete para o norte mais do que anteriormente.
E a boa notícia é a persistência da depressão algures a sul ou no sul da península Ibérica e que irá distribuindo instabilidade quotidiana por quase todo o território do continente. Haverá locais com mais sorte do que outros como é usual neste tipo de situações, mas contemplando de norte a sul.

Situação grave de seca nas ilhas onde a previsão nada põe de precipitação significativa, se alguma até, durante as próximas duas semanas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2015 às 20:55)

Boas noites,

Mas que grande salganhada que vai neste satélite... acabou de se formar mais um núcleo secundário na zona de Valladolid...

Penso que o núcleo situado entre quase no Vale do Tejo a este de Lisboa, está quanto a mim a matar o potencial da depressão dita principal, empurrando-a mais para sul, colocando o evento desta noite na corda bamba. Já vi isto com melhores olhos aqui para o Algarve, principalmente aqui para a minha zona... a tender assim, irá passar mais a sul, e de forma paralela á costa sul...

Já o modelo WRF 12H quer mostrar o mesmo...

http://www.meteogalicia.es/modelos/index.action?request_locale=gl

Se caso assim ocorra nada mais passará de regimes de aguaceiros com um ou outro trovão á mistura aqui pelo sul...e claro que será um dia de lotaria!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mar 2015 às 21:21)

pois é a chuva para amanhã é para esquecer....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Mar 2015 às 21:34)

O Algarve está agora isolado no nivel Amarelo para precipitação forte, trovoada e rajada... o IPMA ainda acredita, mas o que me deixou de fazer acreditar num bom evento foi a ECW ir atrás do WRF...

A ver se as coisas melhoram...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2015 às 23:12)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> O Algarve está agora isolado no nivel Amarelo para precipitação forte, trovoada e rajada... o IPMA ainda acredita, mas o que me deixou de fazer acreditar num bom evento foi a ECW ir atrás do WRF...
> 
> A ver se as coisas melhoram...



Amanhã, vai ser a maior chance de termos algo, mas vendo os modelos todos, ela enrola mas a precipitação passa a sul do Algarve, é o Hirlam, Aladdin, Arome, GFS (coloca a sueste do Algarve no mar a maior parte). Mas, também é bom os modelos não darem nada, normalmente quando os modelos não dão nada é que ocorre as melhores situações.  Talvez, tenha sorte com a ponta aqui da zona e que dê para apanhar quando ela enrolar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mar 2015 às 23:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã, vai ser a maior chance de termos algo, mas vendo os modelos todos, ela enrola mas a precipitação passa a sul do Algarve, é o Hirlam, Aladdin, Arome, GFS (coloca a sueste do Algarve no mar a maior parte). Mas, também é bom os modelos não darem nada, normalmente quando os modelos não dão nada é que ocorre as melhores situações.  Talvez, tenha sorte com a ponta aqui da zona e que dê para apanhar quando ela enrolar.


Este evento já deu o que tinha a dar....


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 23:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Este evento já deu o que tinha a dar....



Para Domingo e 2ªfeira, ainda um pouco longe, >96h, a run das 18h do GFS renova as precipitações significativas para o Alentejo, e trovoadas possivelmente dada a previsão de CAPE.


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2015 às 16:27)

Boas..

Previsão complicada para amanhã dado o contexto sinoptico dificil...

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura mantem-se a cut-off centrada a sul do Algarve, com um eixo secundario de vorticidade que avança pela Peninsula e sai por Portugal durante a tarde, associado a este eixo ocorre uma dinamização dos movimentos verticais por forçamento sinóptico, assim como uma intensificação do fluxo em altura, originando um aumento do shear até aos 30-40kts entre a sfc e os 8km.

Nos niveis médios e baixos uma frente quente entra por Espanha, com advecção de uma mistura de ar Mediterraneo e Africano entre a superficie e os 700hpa..a advecção de ar quente e o aquecimento diurno deverão gerar valores de CAPE/MUCAPE até 400-800J/Kg.

*No litoral oeste*

Durante o dia espera-se que surja convecção, que se vai deslocar para leste desde o interior , num ambiente de shear marginal...esta convecção vai depois interagir com a convergencia de brisa maritima, e poderão surgir algumas células organizadas onde as condições mesoescalares permitam um aumento do shear e uma maior convergencia de humidade á superficie...estas células serão capazes de gerar precipitação forte, granizo, rajadas marginalmente severas e não se pode excluir uma tromba, sendo por isso introduzido um nivel amarelo.

*No interior centro e sul*

A aproximação da frente quente vinda de Espanha será acompanhada por uma melhoria das condições de shear associada ao establecimento de um Low/Mid level jet que  se prolonga deste a costa Mediterranea, e á sobreposição com o jet de niveis altos.
Os modelos estão de acordo ao gerar um cluster convectivo-estratiforme  em Espanha durante a manhã, que depois se moverá para oeste acompanhando a advecção quente nos niveis médios e baixos.
Embebido neste cluster deverão surgir células organizadas em multicell/LEWP com capacidade de gerar precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas marginalmente severas...por este motivo coloco um nivel amarelo para a região.


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2015 às 20:41)

Para amanhã ao final da tarde, o mesmo modelo, 3 cantigas diferentes. O melhor é o nowcasting para ver quem vai realmente ser o cabeça de cartaz. E talvez uma bateria carregada para prevenir.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mar 2015 às 20:46)




----------



## cova beira (18 Mar 2015 às 22:11)

AndréFrade disse:


>


que grande saída do europeu se fosse janeiro ou fevereiro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2015 às 10:46)

Está previsto pelo GFS , que amanhã de manhã teremos bastante vento com rajadas que podem atingir em alguns locais cerca de 70-75kmh.
Devido ao Anticiclone estar a oeste das ilhas Britânicas e ao núcleo de baixas pressões na zona de Marrocos , vamos ter vento de E/NE 




A regiões do Norte e Centro é que devem ser mais afetadas , devido a menor distância entre isobaras  :








Rajadas de vento:


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2015 às 11:27)

deus queira que sim


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2015 às 13:04)

Boas..
*Para amanhã espera-se que a instabilidade se concentre mais no extremo sul...onde poderão surgir algumas células fortes ou pontualmente severas.*

*Analise/Discussão*

A perturbação fria de niveis altos mantem-se a afectar o estado do tempo, alongando-se entre o Golfo de Cadiz e o Sudeste de Espanha.
Um outro vortice em altura desloca-se desde a Europa central até ao NW da Peninsula, deformando a circulação em altura, de maneira que força uma area de fluxo mais forte nos niveis altos a entrar pelo Alentejo e Algarve..esta intensificação do fluxo gerará perfis de shear com até 20m/s entre a sfc e os 6km na região sul.

Á superficie uma massa de ar Mediterranea e Africana bem misturada deverá estar presente, e em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno e o ar frio em altura deverá promover uma atmosfera instavel com até 800J/Kg de CAPE.

Uma frente fria em dissipação deverá entrar pelo extremo norte da Peninsula, aumentando a convergencia de humidade ( pré frontal ) numa faixa entre a Extremadura Espanhola e o Algarve...este será o mecanismo dinamico primário que actuará como trigger para a genese de varios focos convectivos em especial durante a tarde, a actividade deverá ser suficiente para começar a delinear uma area de baixa pressão que se tornará estacionária no SW de Espanha/Portugal.

*Espera-se que as estruturas convectivas beneficiem assim de condições dinamicas e termodinamica suficientes para se organizarem em cluster e  alguns segmentos lineares, com capacidade para produzir precipitação excessiva e granizo, sendo por estes motivos que coloco um nivel amarelo para o Algarve.*..um nivel superior está para já excluido devido á incerteza que ainda se mantem e á dificuldade que os modelos teem demonstrado nos ultimos dias em analisar com exatidão o corrente padrão sinoptico.


----------



## Beric D (19 Mar 2015 às 16:37)

Estão descartados eventos de neve para o norte do país para o resto do Inverno/Primavera?


----------



## james (19 Mar 2015 às 17:08)

Beric D disse:


> Estão descartados eventos de neve para o norte do país para o rvão ocorrer
> 
> 
> o do Inverno/Primavera?































Se tivermos uma primavera tipica , no Norte , pelo menos acima dos 1000 metros , durante a primavera ainda vao ocorrer vários episódios de neve .


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2015 às 17:33)

O WRF 2km matou um bocado o cenário que previa e que o radar parece estar a mostrar aproximar-se, o WRF 0.05º está um pouco melhor. Talvez ainda dê para uns milímetros por aqui.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Mar 2015 às 18:43)

Evolução das imagens de satélite entre as 17h e a 18h. É facilmente observável a evolução dessa linha de instabilidade que irá afectar o interior Centro e Sul durante as próximas horas.





Alguma precipitação no horizonte a leste


----------



## Célia Salta (19 Mar 2015 às 22:43)

o que podemos esperar para os proximos dias?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2015 às 23:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Evolução das imagens de satélite entre as 17h e a 18h. É facilmente observável a evolução dessa linha de instabilidade que irá afectar o interior Centro e Sul durante as próximas horas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infelizmente à medida que a precipitação se aproximava de Portugal começou a dissipar-se, para variar


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Mar 2015 às 23:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> infelizmente à medida que a precipitação se aproximava de Portugal começou a dissipar-se, para variar



Por aqui ainda choveu durante quase uma hora. Nada demais, mas mesmo assim foi mais do que durante várias semanas de janeiro e fevereiro. O que cai é bem vindo 
Ps: ainda se ouviram alguns trovões na distância.


----------



## james (20 Mar 2015 às 00:48)

Ultima saída do Gfs : o  de chuva ate ao fim do mês no Norte .

So nao percebo os criterios de previsao mensal do IPMA ,a ja algum tempo que o GFS e o ECM vao prevendo pouca ou nenhuma chuva este mes para o Norte e eles nao colocam a precipitacao abaixo da media .


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2015 às 12:41)

Boas..

*Mais uma previsão com margem de erro elevada para amanhã, dada a dificuldade notavel dos modelos em modelar as condições sinópticas neste evento bastante complexo.
Para amanhã espera-se que  as condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de células pontualmente fortes ou marginalmente severas se desloquem mais para norte numa faixa ao longo do Alentejo.*

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma dorsal aproxima-se do NW da PI enquanto uma depressão fria de niveis altos afecta o sul, entre ambias uma area de fluxo mais forte em altura afecta os 2/3 norte da Peninsula incluindo o Alentejo central e Alto Alentejo.
Com o shear restrito ás camadas altas ( Anvil layer shear até 30-40kts), as células tenderão a organizar-se em cluster, nomeadamente proximo das areas de convergencia principais.

Á superficie uma pequena bolsa de baixa pressão situa-se no litoral SW, com uma frente quente que avança pelo Baixo Alentejo até ao Vale do Tejo, sendo este o principal mecanismo de disparo....a advecção de humidade com aquecimento diurno a fazer o CAPE disparar até aos 800J/Kg devrãoo, em conjunto com a convergencia frontal, *originar varios focos convectivos que colocam um risco de precipitação excessiva e granizo.*


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2015 às 08:19)

A precipitação prevista é muito pouca, mas a neve pode regressar a cotas médias no norte,  na 2ªfeira de madrugada.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2015 às 08:34)

Bom dia, 

Em todo este período de "instabilidade"  o melhor dia parece ser de facto segunda-feira e mesmo assim as precipitações previstas são escassas:
















É esperar que, apesar da pouca precipitação, ainda possam ocorrer localmente algumas surpresas


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2015 às 12:20)

Boas..

*Para amanhã esperam-se alguns aguaceiros convectivos, e talvez alguma trovoada em especial no sul e interior sul.*

*Analise/Discussão*

A cut off continua a afectar o estado do tempo, e uma nova perturbação aproxima-se de NE...entre ambas o fluxo troposferico torna-se estagnado sobre PT continental.

Na região sul, a presença de ar relativamente quente deverá gerar instabilidade com CAPE até 500-800J/Kg, a intensificação do regime de brisas de NW deverá servir de trigger para a genese de alguns focos convectivos que avançam do litoral para o interior...no interior alguma convecção dispersa deverá surgir expontaneamente junto dos principais relevos e areas de maior aquecimento diurno.

*O shear inexistente e instabilidade marginal deverão manter o risco convectivo proximo ao nulo...*


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2015 às 22:37)

Depressão continua a brincar aqui à volta do estreito de Gibraltar, passa por Espanha, Portugal e vai até África..
Esta constante luta entre depressão e o AA já cansa mas não tarda a acabar, pelo final da semana já devemos estar em território de alta pressão.

Amanhã ainda estão três nucleos distintos, todos à volta do estreito...





Núcleo chega a Portugal, os outros vão para sul





Ainda na fronteira, a depressão cava até aos 1000 hPa e já se nota no AA a tentar entrar nesta confusão





Depressão desloca-se mais uma vez para o Gibraltar, as isóbaras estão muito próximas, o vento vai ser muito forte na costa portuguesa









Adeus depressão 





Olá anticiclone, há quanto tempo...









Renovação do AA





Intensificação do AA, temperaturas vão aumentar, mas ainda está ligeiramente afastado de Portugal, causando vento





Voltamos às temperaturas do inicio de Março 









A 2 metros









Só para terem noção de quanto tempo vamos ter acima de 25ºC





 - 06 de Abril 
Esta imagem é mais futurologia

Em relação a chuva, não é muito preciso, mas amanhã o sul e o centro deve passar aguaceiros, podendo ser fortes a sul. A norte também chove.
Na segunda a partir da tarde começa a chover por este, praticamente em todo o país podendo chegar pingos ao litoral. 
Na terça ainda é possível chuva no sul, aguaceiros.
Nos restantes dias, parece que o norte vai ser o mais afetado, provavelmente por frentes em dissipação.

O vento, pode chegar aos 60 km/h no litoral


----------



## james (22 Mar 2015 às 09:01)

Bom dia , 

Apos umas saídas algo prometedoras ,   o GFS  , no Norte , para esta semana apenas volta a prever só uns pingos .

De um mês históricamente seco já não nos livramos .
Se em abril não chover a serio e continuar este padrão , ai começara a tornar - se verdadeiramente preocupante a vários níveis .


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2015 às 09:06)

A forte nortada está de regresso.
Como quase sempre, a zona mais afectada será entre o Cabo Raso e Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2015 às 13:51)

*Para amanhã esperam-se aguaceiros e trovoadas que poderão ser fortes no extremo interior da região sul..

Analise/Discussão*

Mais uma situação complexa, com alguma inconsistencia entre os modelos, que aponta para a chegada de uma forte perturbação em altura, que desce ao longo de PT continental durante o periodo.
Associada a esta perturbação, ar frio deverá rebustecer os gradientes termicos verticais, e a entrada de um lobo de forçamento dinamico deverá dinamizar os movimentos verticais estimulando a genese de uma area de baixa pressão que se vai situar entre o Alentejo e o centro de Espanha.

Á superficie uma frente fria  deverá avançar para sul e sudeste, com o sector quente a afectar o interior sul...neste sector quente, haverá advecção de humidade desde o Golfo de Cadiz e Mediterraneo, que em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno e a chegada de ar mais frio em altura deverá resultar em valores de CAPE até 400-800J/Kg.

O forçamento dinamico por convergencia frontal á sfc e por divergencia em altura deverá ser suficiente para disparar varios segmentos convectivos frontais e pré frontais, que beneficiarão de shear fraco a moderado de caracter rotacional, sendo este mais intenso nas proximidades da frente fria.

*É assim de esperar que as células se organizem em estruturas lineares ou em arco, com capacidade de gerar rajadas marginalmente severas, precipitação excessiva e granizo.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 15:16)

Hoje ainda com o AA em crista até ás ilhas britânicas proporcionado um fluxo de NE, em especial no interior norte e centro :





A partir do inicio de tarde de manhã , o GFS prevê que o AA se coloque a NW de Portugal e que se forme um núcleo de baixas pressões a Leste de Castelo Branco .




Assim , a nortada vai voltar em força no litoral especialmente para os Cabos  Raso e Carvoeiro , tal como o *jonas_87* referiu.
O IPMA também já lançou avisou para vários distritos.


----------



## Firefigther (23 Mar 2015 às 09:04)

Bom dia a todos.
Segundo o IPMA as temperaturas vão aumentar e muito na proxima semana chegando a atingir valores na casa dos 32 º isto será real ?

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=15&cidadeID=252


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2015 às 09:09)

É a tendência actual dos modelos, mas ainda pode mudar. É por enquanto apenas uma tendência de longo prazo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2015 às 09:35)

acho que o pessoal da neve anda distraído  a cota hoje e na próxima madrugada vai andar nos 1000/800 metros, até na Serra de São Mamede pode cair algo, em Bragança o gfs até anda nos 600 metros a esta hora, na ultima hora estava lá 1ºC e no radar vê se uns farrapos para aqueles lados


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2015 às 12:49)

*Analise de sfc ás 1230 ( WU + sat) / Analise de risco* *para a PI*






O cenário modelado ontem vai-se desenrolando, já com iniciação convectiva nas areas target...

Nas proximas horas uma linha de convergencia pré frontal, que será posteriormente capturada pela propria frente fria, deverá avançar pelo Alentejo, com convecção a surgir em torno e imediatamente á frente desta, num sector quente que se vai inestabilizando pelo aquecimento diurno/advecção de humidade.

Células pontualmente severas afectarão o extremo interior sul e o sotavento Algarvio, com organização em segmentos lineares e multicelulares capazes de gerar granio, precip excessiva e rajadas severas.


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Mar 2015 às 16:27)

O Borda D´Água vale o que vale. O que é certo é que prevê uma primavera ventosa e aí está ela. Por aqui é raro o dia em que não se põe uma ventania louca. Bem quanto aos modelos. Tempo fresco e possibilidade de aguaceiros a norte até sexta-feira. Depois o AA deverá se impor e quando assim é as temperaturas disparam. O fim do Março e os primeiros dias de Abril deverão ser algo quentes, bastante bons até. Com temperaturas bem acima dos 20.º graus podendo atingir os 30.º nos sítios habituais. Nada que já não tenha acontecido. Lembro-me, que o início de Abril de 2008 também foi assim. Por coincidência, vai calhar no fim de semana de Páscoa. O que fará com que tenhamos uma Páscoa algo atípica para variar. Mas isto ainda pode mudar. Esta situação não deverá durar mais do que uma semana, assim espero. O mês de Abril poderá surpreender no que à frescura e à chuva diz respeito, mas isso será lá mais para a 2.ª quinzena do mês. Temo é que a chuva poderá vir toda em Maio, quando já não vem fazer nada. Mas vamos indo e vamos vendo. Resta-nos acompanhar os modelos.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2015 às 18:12)

Nas próximas horas alguma chuva no interior centro e sul à medida que o movimento da depressão coloca as nuvens num sentido anti-horário e as puxa para Sul, ao contrário desta manhã.


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2015 às 18:38)

Fernando Costa disse:


> O Borda D´Água vale o que vale. O que é certo é que prevê uma primavera ventosa e aí está ela.



O Borda d'Agua é um bom almanaque de fases lunares e sementeiras, bastante útil nesse campo, mas no que toca a previsões do tempo, bom, é adivinhismo puro. Só não é charlatanismo porque acho que é feito por gente bem intencionada, não tentam na verdade enganar ou roubar ninguém, aquilo devem ser previsões feitas já por tradição secular, vão variando frases entre "tempo variável", "tempo brusco" e "tempo mutável" (sic) ao longo dos anos e estações 

Mas mesmo assim, com toda a boa vontade e tolerância que essa publicação muito antiga merece, conseguiste o feito de olhar para a página errada do Borda d'Água, só lá para Maio é que adivinham um mês ventoso 


Previsões retiradas do Borda d'Água 2015:
_.................................
Janeiro - Ao luar de Janeiro, se conta o dinheiro

5 Janeiro  - Chuva
13 Janeiro - Tempo revolto
20 Janeiro - Vento e trovoada
27 janeiro - Tempo revolto
.................................
Fevereiro - Entre todos os meses, Fevereiro é o mais curto e cortês

3 Fevereiro - Bom tempo
12 fevereiro - Tempo húmido
25 Fevereiro - Tempo encoberto
.................................
Março - Em Março, chove cada dia um pedaço

5 Março - Tempo frio
13 Março - Tempo mutável
20 Março - Chuviscos
27 março - Tempo variado
.................................
Abril - Abril chuvoso

4 Abril - Tempo variado
12 Abril - Tempo variado
18 Abril - Encoberto
26 Abril - Sol
.................................
Maio - Maio ventoso

4 Maio- Vento e trovoadas
11 Maio - Tempo brusco
18 Maio - Chuva e vento
25 Maio - Encoberto
................................._


Para além de não se fazer ideia nenhuma para que raio de local as previsões do tempo são, Portugal é pequeno, mas não tão pequeno assim, chuvisco aonde, no Minho? Encoberto aonde, no Algarve? Ventoso aonde, nos Açores? Trovoada aonde, em Santarém? Bom, não percamos mesmo tempo com isto.
A previsão do tempo já é uma coisa muito difícil, não a compliquemos ainda mais com pseudociência de adivinhos, este fórum não é de todo o local mais indicado para isso.

Já agora, quando fazes previsões a médio/longo prazo, fundamenta com alguns dados o que te leva a dizer determinada coisa. Acho que não custa muito tentar justificar as ideias.


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2015 às 22:39)

Bem pelo que se sabe, pelas previsões sazonais, é que teremos uma primavera com precipitação abaixo da média e temperaturas acima da média, e as previsões que se vê pelo menos para os próximos dias bate certo, ai temos o anticiclone bem forte mesmo em cima de nós, temperaturas que podem chegar bem perto dos 30ºC em algumas zonas do país, vamos vendo.


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Mar 2015 às 22:58)

Norther disse:


> Bem pelo que se sabe, pelas previsões sazonais, é que teremos uma primavera com precipitação abaixo da média e temperaturas acima da média, e as previsões que se vê pelo menos para os próximos dias bate certo, ai temos o anticiclone bem forte mesmo em cima de nós, temperaturas que podem chegar bem perto dos 30ºC em algumas zonas do país, vamos vendo.


E para o verão já há alguma previsão?


----------



## james (23 Mar 2015 às 23:22)

celia salta disse:


> E para o verão já há alguma previsão?





As sazonais indiciam que o verão parece querer seguir o mesmo caminho .


----------



## Norther (24 Mar 2015 às 00:03)

Amanha, por aqui, parece que teremos vento forte grande parte do dia, podem-se atingir rajadas de 60km/h!!


----------



## james (24 Mar 2015 às 00:32)

Segundo o GFS , praticamente já não vai chover esta semana e mais para a frente parece que vai chegar o verão .


----------



## joselamego (24 Mar 2015 às 00:36)

james disse:


> Segundo o GFS , praticamente já não vai chover esta semana e mais para a frente parece que vai chegar o verão .




Virá verão até dia 2 abril
depois a temperatura vai baixar para valores um pouco mais normais para inicios de abril, mas com sol


----------



## james (24 Mar 2015 às 00:48)

[QUOTE="joselamego, post: 480821, membervariações irá verão até dia 2 abril
depois a temperatura vai baixar para valores um pouco mais normais para inicios de abril, mas com sol[/QUOTE]



Eu estava a ironizar , sei que estas variacoes térmicas são normais na primavera .

Contudo , o calor vem cada vez mais cedo e mais agressivo de ano para ano .


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2015 às 09:17)

Boa saída do GFS a longo prazo, o problema é que ainda está a mais de 300 horas..com a sorte que temos tido ainda acabamos é com o AA em cima..vamos ver.

Este tipo de tempo sem chuva consistente não pode durar sempre.. para já uma subida gradual das temperaturas será se esperar para os próximos dias nomeadamente para a semana que vem. 












a 312 horas, já no campo do "futurismo"


----------



## blade (24 Mar 2015 às 09:31)

Expectacular! segundo os modelos vem ai tempo no limite de máximo de calor para esta altura do ano, se bem se recordam o ano passado teve os 30ºc mais tarde desde que há registo em muitas zonas de portugal no final de outubro e este ano é capaz de vir a ter os 30 graus mais cedo de muitas zonas também ainda por cima parece que o pico encontrasse por volta de 31 de março condições perfeitas para recordes do mês de março


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2015 às 09:43)

blade disse:


> Expectacular! segundo os modelos vem ai tempo no limite de máximo de calor para esta altura do ano, se bem se recordam o ano passado teve os 30ºc mais tarde desde que há registo em muitas zonas de portugal no final de outubro e este ano é capaz de vir a ter os 30 graus mais cedo de muitas zonas também ainda por cima parece que o pico encontrasse por volta de 31 de março condições perfeitas para recordes do mês de março



Espectacular, depende do ponto de vista..era bem melhor que viesse chuva  bem distribuida pelo País, há algumas regiões, nomeadamente do sul e NE transmontano que já começam a acusar a falta de  chuva, para quem vive da agricultura começa a ser uma situação algo complicada se não chover de forma "decente" nos próximos tempos, não me refiro a chuvas torrenciais pois isso também seria nefasto para a agricultura, mas sim um periodo chuvoso com boas acumulações bem distribuidas no tempo.

Agora para quem gosta de praia e de esplanadas sim,  é um tempo espectacular.


----------



## Fernando Costa (24 Mar 2015 às 10:44)

Para recordar os mais esquecidos.
Períodos quentes (Em Março e em Abril)
- 22 a 24 de Março de 2002. (O Porto nesses dias atingiu os 28ºC)
- 30 e 31 de Março de 2005. (Nesses dias atingiu os 27ºC)
- 2 a 6 de Abril de 2008. (Atingiram-se os 28ºC)
- 6 a 10 de Abril de 2011. (Atingiram-se os 27ºC)
E deve haver mais. Quero com isto dizer, que períodos quentes nesta altura do ano não é muito habitual, mas volta e meia acontece. Nesta altura do ano, basta o anticiclone chegar perto, que as temperaturas sobem logo. Ontem disse aqui, que seria uma período quente que não duraria mais do que uma semana. Hoje, segundo os modelos (GFS) ainda poderemos ter uma Páscoa fresquinha. Os modelos estão sempre a mudar. Vamos indo e vamos vendo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2015 às 14:14)

Resumo da próxima semana:






















Isóbara dos 15ºC chega praticamente até ao centro de Portugal, todo o calor vindo do norte de áfrica
Praias vão começar a encher e queimaduras a aparecer...
Eu tomo por hábito estas temperaturas em Março, não acho nada de anormal...


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Mar 2015 às 14:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Resumo da próxima semana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acredito que uma subida tão brusca das temperaturas nesta altura do ano irá originar instabilidade no interior da península, o surgimento de nuvens de evolução vertical e a possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Se formos considerar a tradição, na minha região costuma-se usar o provérbio: "Carnaval na rua: Páscoa em casa". No Carnaval estava frio mas não choveu, pelo que (e segundo os antigos) podemos ter novidades no início de abril.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2015 às 20:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Acredito que uma subida tão brusca das temperaturas nesta altura do ano irá originar instabilidade no interior da península, o surgimento de nuvens de evolução vertical e a possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas.
> Se formos considerar a tradição, na minha região costuma-se usar o provérbio: "Carnaval na rua: Páscoa em casa". No Carnaval estava frio mas não choveu, pelo que (e segundo os antigos) podemos ter novidades no início de abril.


Abril sem dúvida que é dos meses mais incógnitos, completamente no segredo dos Deuses, pode tanto ser 8 como 80, mas geralmente é instável.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 17:32)

O padrão das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas manteve-se na terceira semana de Março basicamente igual ao que já vigora desde há quase quatro meses. Continua em volta da península Ibérica uma anomalia negativa pouco acentuada mas mais intensa junto à costa oeste. Estas águas frias em conjugação com o aquecimento interior da península, aliados ainda à situação sinóptica, têm potenciado a ventania. Uma nortada que é mais normal na segunda metade da primavera e nos meses de verão, precisamente pelo acentuar do gradiente térmico entre o mar e a terra.
A anomalia negativa central a norte dos Açores aprofundou-se; a positiva nas costas ocidentais do oceano suavizou-se e desloca-se para um eixo mais a sul, do golfo do México até uma área a sudoeste do arquipélago açoriano. Este limite da anomalia positiva, que morre a sudoeste dos Açores, convida o anticiclone a manter-se instalado sobre as ilhas ou a nordeste destas. É difícil nestas condições, que ainda não evoluiram significativamente para uma mudança clara do padrão geral, ser optimista quanto ao fim da seca a qual só não é hidrologicamente severa no continente por ainda estar ancorada num outono muito chuvoso, mas cada vez mais longínquo. A Madeira beneficiou nos últimos dias da corrente de norte/nordeste e do efeito do seu relevo.


----------



## james (25 Mar 2015 às 18:47)

StormRic disse:


> O padrão das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais alguicas manteve-se na terceira semana de Março basicamente igual ao que já vigora desde há quase quatro meses. Continua em volta da península Ibérica uma anomalia negativa pouco acentuada mas mais intensa junto à costa oeste. Estas águas frias em conjugação com o aquecimento interior da península, aliados ainda à situação sinóptica, têm potenciado a ventania. Uma nortada que é mais normal na segunda metade da primavera e nos meses de verão, precisamente pelo acentuar do gradiente térmico entre o mar e a terra.
> A anomalia negativa central a norte dos Açores aprofundou-se; a positiva nas costas ocidentais do oceano suavizou-se e desloca-se para um eixo mais a sul, do golfo do México até uma área a sudoeste do arquipélago açoriano. Este limite da anomalia positiva, que morre a sudoeste dos Açores, convida o anticiclone a manter-se instalado sobre as ilhas ou a nordeste destas. É difícil nestas condições, que ainda não evoluiram significativamente para uma mudança clara do padrão geral, ser optimista quanto ao fim da seca a qual só não é hidrologicamente severa no continente por ainda estar ancorada num outono muito chuvoso, mas cada vez mais longínquo. A Madeira beneficiou nos últimos dias da corrente de norte/nordeste e do efeito do seu relevo.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mar 2015 às 21:13)

Amanhã só de sublinhar a chuva fraca pela manhã até à tarde no litoral norte e centro.
Nortada deve acalmar, mas vento moderado deve continuar.
De salientar a repentina súbida das temperaturas, por exemplo, na Amadora passa de 20ºC a 30ºC em dois dias...





´









Transição mensal bem quente!


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Mar 2015 às 10:11)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p51tesp1.pdf

Como é habitual nesta época, a Agência Estatal de Meteorologia Espanhola lança a previsão para a Semana Santa. Mas o que é engraçado, a previsão fica pela quinta-feira e não avança mais. 
Isto quer dizer que vai haver novidades para o início do mês, dada a subida brusca da temperatura prevista para os próximos dias.


----------



## andremak7 (26 Mar 2015 às 10:51)

Já tenho saudades de uma bela trovoada aqui para a zona do Porto 
Eu sei, que o mês de Abril é um mês muito instável devido ás variações de temperatura, algumas com amplitudes altas, mas qual o mês que acham mais promissor para as trovoadas convectivas, mês de abril ou maio?


----------



## Fernando Costa (26 Mar 2015 às 10:55)

andremak7 disse:


> Já tenho saudades de uma bela trovoada aqui para a zona do Porto
> Eu sei, que o mês de Abril é um mês muito instável devido ás variações de temperatura, algumas com amplitudes altas, mas qual o mês que acham mais promissor para as trovoadas convectivas, mês de abril ou maio?



Maio, sem dúvida sobretudo a segunda quinzena. É o mês das trovoadas ou era antigamente. Maio sem trovão é como arroz sem feijão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2015 às 13:33)

andremak7 disse:


> Já tenho saudades de uma bela trovoada aqui para a zona do Porto
> Eu sei, que o mês de Abril é um mês muito instável devido ás variações de temperatura, algumas com amplitudes altas, mas qual o mês que acham mais promissor para as trovoadas convectivas, mês de abril ou maio?


Sinceramente por este andar acho que Maio vai ser mais revelador


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Mar 2015 às 15:37)

O GFS já começa a dar novidades para o Domingo de Páscoa, com direito da "fogo de artifício natural"
É claro que ainda muita água irá correr, mas creio que todas as previsões apontam para mudanças a médio prazo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 16:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O GFS já começa a dar novidades para o Domingo de Páscoa, com direito da "fogo de artifício natural"
> É claro que ainda muita água irá correr, mas creio que todas as previsões apontam para mudanças a médio prazo.



É verdade , o GFS  tem a tendência de a partir de abril o AA enfraqueça , dando oportunidade a algumas depressões desceram até Portugal.

A Páscoa por aí parece que vai ser engraçada, contudo ainda falta muito tempo ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 16:31)

Para a semana , Anticiclone instalado com núcleo entre os Açores e Portugal





Mas a coisa parece querer mudar mais para a frente ...





Páscoa:





Isto para depois vou deixar aqui , por mera curiosidade , a ver se verifica algo do género


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2015 às 18:00)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2015-03-26 17:00:00* e *2015-03-31 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ Valores Elevados da Temperatura na semana da Páscoa
A diminuição da intensidade do vento e a mudança gradual de circulação de norte para nordeste, que será mais notória nas regiões a sul do montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, irá originar subida da temperatura do ar, a partir do dia 27 e de forma mais generalizada a partir do dia 31 de março.

Os valores mais elevados da temperatura deverão ocorrer no vale do Tejo, interior do Alentejo e Algarve, onde a temperatura variará entre os 26 a 29ºC até ao dia 30, subindo para valores entre 27 e 31ºC a partir do dia 31, terça-feira.

Nas regiões a norte de Coimbra, os valores da temperatura estarão entre os 20 e 25ºC, subindo para valores da ordem de 26 a 28ºC em alguns locais do interior, a partir de terça-feira.

Nas regiões do litoral oeste, onde a corrente de norte será predominante, os valores da temperatura do ar dependerão da influência marítima, resultando num aumento da incerteza da previsão. Nesta região, até segunda-feira, dia 30, a temperatura terá valores entre os 17 a 22ºC, prevendo-se que, a partir do dia 31, suba para valores entre 23 a 26ºC no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso e entre 26 a 29ºC entre este cabo e Sagres.

Estes valores da temperatura, na generalidade do território, estarão acima dos valores normais para época do ano. Na região Sul e no Ribatejo a temperatura máxima poderá atingir valores próximos dos valores absolutos para esta altura do ano.
Data de edição: 2015-03-26 16:34:10

Fonte: IPMA


mas o gfs vai dando umas trovoadas para o fim de semana da páscoa, mas ainda falta algum tempo vamos ver...


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 18:21)

david 6 disse:


> mas o gfs vai dando umas trovoadas para o fim de semana da páscoa, mas ainda falta algum tempo vamos ver...



O GFS na run das 12h , coloca para sábado um excelente Cape para o Alentejo .
Estive a ver nos meteogramas, os valores são estes:









Para a tarde de Domingo, já com uma distribuição espacial


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2015 às 19:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O GFS na run das 12h , coloca para sábado um excelente Cape para o Alentejo .
> Estive a ver nos meteogramas, os valores são estes:
> 
> 
> ...



Maravilha, e logo nesses dias que vou andar por Sousel, situação acompanhar.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2015 às 19:03)

Espero bem que sim, venham elas, calor não vai faltar


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Mar 2015 às 19:04)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O GFS na run das 12h , coloca para sábado um excelente Cape para o Alentejo .
> Estive a ver nos meteogramas, os valores são estes:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Onde vês estes valores?


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 19:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Isto para depois vou deixar aqui , por mera curiosidade , a ver se verifica algo do género



Nisto tudo a constante é os Açores sempre sob o anticiclone.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 19:15)

celia salta disse:


> Onde vês estes valores?


http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Mar 2015 às 22:34)

Espero que o calor se mantenha pelo menos até dia 7, espero que o GFS mude, não queremos trovoadas nenhumas são das grandes festas de Serpa


----------



## james (26 Mar 2015 às 22:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Espero que . Aocalor se mantenha pelo menos até dia 7, espero que o GFS mude, não queremos trovoadas nenhumas são das grandes festas de Serpa













Mas as trovoadas trazem boas chuvadas muitas vezes . A chuva nao faz falta por ai ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Mar 2015 às 23:26)

james disse:


> Mas as trovoadas trazem boas chuvadas muitas vezes . A chuva nao faz falta por ai ?


Faz mas não a queremos na festa


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mar 2015 às 23:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O GFS na run das 12h , coloca para sábado um excelente Cape para o Alentejo .
> Estive a ver nos meteogramas, os valores são estes:
> 
> 
> ...



E pronto nova run (18h) previsões completamente diferentes..

Para Sábado, retiraram bastante cape já não chega aos *800j/kg*




E domingo, nada de trovoadas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Mar 2015 às 23:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E pronto nova run (18h) previsões completamente diferentes..
> 
> Para Sábado, retiraram bastante cape já não chega aos *800j/kg*
> 
> ...


 que assim seja


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2015 às 08:14)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> que assim seja



Eu juro que não entendo. Apenas há umas semanas atrás rezavas para que chovesse, agora rezas para que não chova?


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Mar 2015 às 09:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu juro que não entendo. Apenas há umas semanas atrás rezavas para que chovesse, agora rezas para que não chova?



Duarte, eu também prefiro que não haja trovoadas, pois esse tipo de precipitação não é a ideal para repor água nos solos.
Mas, neste caso, creio que o MeteoAlentejo deseja o mesmo que eu, pois a época da Páscoa e principalmente a 2ª feira é tradicional passar o dia no campo, para comer o borrego, o folar ou simplesmente passar um dia diferente na companhia da família


----------



## james (27 Mar 2015 às 09:49)

M


Dias Miguel disse:


> Duarte, eu também prefiro que não haja trovoadas, pois esse tipo de precipitação não é a ideal para repor água nos solos.
> Mas, neste caso, creio que o MeteoAlentejo deseja o mesmo que eu, pois a época da Páscoa e principalmente a 2ª feira é tradicional passar o dia no campo, para comer o borrego, o folar ou simplesmente passar um dia diferente na companhia da família


s


Mas ai para o Alentejo , essa nao e a melhor forma para que nesta altura do ano ainda caia alguma precipitacao de jeito ?

Em relacao as atividades ao ar livre , ca no Norte tambem ha tradicoes ao ar livre e em familia na Pascoa e chove muitas vezes , quando isso acontece improvisa - se , ha remedio para tudo .


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mar 2015 às 11:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Duarte, eu também prefiro que não haja trovoadas, pois esse tipo de precipitação não é a ideal para repor água nos solos.
> Mas, neste caso, creio que o MeteoAlentejo deseja o mesmo que eu, pois a época da Páscoa e principalmente a 2ª feira é tradicional passar o dia no campo, para comer o borrego, o folar ou simplesmente passar um dia diferente na companhia da família



Entre cair e não cair talvez o melhor seja de facto cair (a não ser que não seja nada benéfico para a agricultura), não podemos estar à espera dos sistemas frontais e das regas generalizadas porque esses vão sendo menos comuns daqui para a frente (Até ao Outono).


----------



## squidward (30 Mar 2015 às 10:39)

Estou a estranhar este tópico estar tão paradinho.
Pelo o que vejo no GFS parece que há boas perspectivas em termos convectivos a partir do próximo fim-de-semana da Pascoa.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Mar 2015 às 11:18)

james disse:


> M
> 
> s
> 
> ...



Infelizmente James, tem toda a razão... O seu verde Minho, nestas questões, é muito melhor e com precipitações mais estáveis.
O problema com a precipitação sob a forma de aguaceiros (mais ou menos fortes) é se são acompanhados de fenómenos extremos, tais como o granizo ou ventos fortes... Em termos agrícolas, e principalmente para as pequenas hortas familiares, um aguaceiro localizado e forte é o suficiente para destruir o trabalho de vários meses e impossibilita qualquer reposição das culturas.
Por exemplo: há uns anos saí de casa ao final da tarde e fui a Portalegre (30 kms de distância), com um tempo algo revolto e perspectiva de trovoada. Estive em Portalegre e dava para perceber que na minha terra estava a chover bastante, dado o aparato eléctrico que havia à distância.
Quando cheguei a casa soube, que pela primeira vez em 30 anos, os meus pais viram-se com uma inundação que entrou pelo quintal e saiu pela porta principal... Escuso dizer que as culturas que existiam nessa altura ficaram irremediavelmente perdidas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Mar 2015 às 11:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Entre cair e não cair talvez o melhor seja de facto cair (a não ser que não seja nada benéfico para a agricultura), não podemos estar à espera dos sistemas frontais e das regas generalizadas porque esses vão sendo menos comuns daqui para a frente (Até ao Outono).



André, as minhas palavras para o James, são as mesmas que uso para o seu comentário.
Sem dúvida, a chuva faz falta, mas com conta e medida


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Mar 2015 às 11:54)

squidward disse:


> Estou a estranhar este tópico estar tão paradinho.
> Pelo o que vejo no GFS parece que há boas perspectivas em termos convectivos a partir do próximo fim-de-semana da Pascoa.



Squidward, creio que há muita gente de férias 

Mas não seja por isso: 

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p51tesp1.pdf
















Todas as previsões coincidem na perspectiva de mudança a médio prazo. Sem dúvida o GFS traz a alteração mais radical, pois a previsão para a sexta-feira santa é, digamos, tempestuosa 
Sinceramente creio, tal como já disse na semana passada, este calor fora de época só pode trazer instabilidade no interior da península.


----------



## squidward (30 Mar 2015 às 12:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Todas as previsões coincidem na perspectiva de mudança a médio prazo. Sem dúvida o GFS traz a alteração mais radical, pois a previsão para a sexta-feira santa é, digamos, tempestuosa
> Sinceramente creio, tal como já disse na semana passada, *este calor fora de época só pode trazer instabilidade no interior da península.*



Também acredito que sim, aliás todos as Páscoas quentes que me recorde (1997, 2007, 2009, 2011) foram precedidas de semanas de bastante instabilidade (trovoadas fortes).
Pode ser que a tradição se mantenha.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2015 às 15:36)

Manutenção durante a última semana do padrão de distribuição das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas:





Reforça-se a crista de anomalias positivas desde o Golfo do México às ilhas britânicas; mantém-se a nossa anomalia negativa privativa das costas da península.


----------



## james (30 Mar 2015 às 18:43)

É impressão minha ou pela última saída do " GFS " voltamos a zero de precipitação ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2015 às 18:45)

StormRic disse:


> Manutenção durante a última semana do padrão de distribuição das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Espero que o AA nesta semana não piore a anomalia


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Mar 2015 às 22:43)

Alguém me consegue arranjar a carta de precipitação do ECM para domingo e segunda, obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2015 às 14:52)

O IPMA está a dar trovoada para Domingo em Lisboa?!


----------



## Zapiao (3 Abr 2015 às 15:05)

Js existe este tópico de Abril.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2015 às 02:59)

Zapiao disse:


> Js existe este tópico de Abril.


Eu sei, só que estou habituado a ir aqui pela página iniciar e vai sempre parar ao tópico antigo, desculpem... :c


----------

